# $9,995 marked down to $300?



## THRobinson

Saw this today on Facebook Marketplace... custom made guitar with a certificate of authenticity saying original price was $9995.00 and now sold for $300....

... yeah... that's quite the mark-down...


----------



## Lincoln

Reminds me of the resale value of a BMW "7" series!

Looks like an SG that had an unfortunate accident in the shop.


----------



## THRobinson

I was thinking Bootsy Collins bass, in guitar form


----------



## skeetz

I think that the buyer must have been “THE DEVIL HIMSELF”.


----------



## Lincoln

maybe it's a typo and it's actually meant to read $3000? Nope!


----------



## skeetz

Perhaps I should be offering “certificates” for my partscaster builds.


----------



## Always12AM

skeetz said:


> Perhaps I should be offering “certificates” for my partscaster builds.


that certificate looks pretty official.
After all, it is printed on paper lol.


----------



## THRobinson

Always12AM said:


> that certificate looks pretty official.
> After all, it is printed on paper lol.


Yes and the paper has the scrolly things around the borders... 

I like too that it's been stamped, with what looks like two upside down hearts.


----------



## skeetz

Oh yeh, forgot about the “scrolly things”. Those are important.... also I should melt some wax at the bottom with a beer cap imprint..... then sign it, of course.


----------



## laristotle

THRobinson said:


> I was thinking Bootsy Collins bass, in guitar form


Ha! Me too.
co-designed by Bootsy and Angus.


----------



## sulphur

laristotle said:


> Ha! Me too.
> co-designed by Bootsy and Angus.


Bootsy/DC


----------



## Electraglide

I'd say that in 2007 Rae charged Bob $9995 to build him a guitar.


----------



## David Graves

I'd want a lot of money too, if I was going to stick my name on something that ugly!! lol


----------



## GuitarT

I'm glad to see that a $10k guitar used "the most popular electric guitar parts and hardware".


----------



## jaymeister

For $300, it might be a unique one to have and bring out for a laugh. The rudimentary shape makes me think of sponge bob.


----------



## Diablo

Always12AM said:


> that certificate looks pretty official.
> After all, it is printed on paper lol.


Isnt that what all COAs are?
it actually looks better than the one my R8 came with. Who the hell is Rick Gembar or whatever his name is?

Never understood that about fakers...if you can fake an entire guitar, why couldnt you fake the papers?
Laziness I guess.

Odd choice of words on this one..."original price" ...almost implies an expected massive drop from there.

OTOH, it could be a great guitar...but obscure luthier products dont hold their value well (unless theyre faking LP's I suppose). Musicians are all brand snobs when it comes to it, with a few exceptions.


----------



## colchar

GuitarT said:


> I'm glad to see that a $10k guitar used "the most popular electric guitar parts and hardware".



Says that, but the guitar has EMGs.


----------



## THRobinson

If you google the one name, there is a weird store promo in BC on YouTube with that guy... Designer of the famous Fletcher Hexer... Which I can't find anything about it's just that famous. I'm not sure if just scared of the camera or if a hostage.


----------



## Sneaky

Diablo said:


> Isnt that what all COAs are?
> it actually looks better than the one my R8 came with. Who the hell is Rick Gembar or whatever his name is?
> 
> Never understood that about fakers...if you can fake an entire guitar, why couldnt you fake the papers?
> Laziness I guess.


I’ve had a bunch of people lose interest in my R8 I am selling when I inform them it doesn’t have a COA (It didn’t come with one In 2001). I should fire up the printer I guess.


----------



## Diablo

colchar said:


> Says that, but the guitar has EMGs.


on the other side of the page it says "....most popular with shredder guitars in _2007_"


----------



## Diablo

Sneaky said:


> I’ve had a bunch of people lose interest in my R8 I am selling when I inform them it doesn’t have a COA (It didn’t come with one In 2001). I should fire up the printer I guess.


They actually did have them in 2001. I think mines a 2001 also. i'll send you a scan of mine. edit out the serial # and print away.

Gosh I hope scammers dont have the internet and get wind of this genius idea.


FYI:
2001 LP Authentic Historic - Gibson USA - Gibson Brands Forums


----------



## Sneaky

Diablo said:


> They actually did have them in 2001. I think mines a 2001 also. i'll send you a scan of mine. edit out the serial # and print away.
> 
> Gosh I hope scammers dont have the internet and get wind of this genius idea.
> 
> 
> FYI:
> 2001 LP Authentic Historic - Gibson USA - Gibson Brands Forums
> View attachment 356028


 Yeah,Gibson started issuing them in 2001, but the dealer did not include one with mine. I don’t think they were considered important at the time.


----------



## skeetz

Looks like Fletcher is constipated or is in need of taking the “Evelyn Woodhead speed reading course” after watching part of the video (I couldn’t watch the whole thing) OMG.


----------



## aC2rs

It looks like a variation of Gerry Shephard's John Birch Star guitar.


----------

